# Japanese Units Base at Kayona A/F Kyushu



## Anonymous (Dec 31, 2004)

Does anyone have any information of which Japanese Units and aircraft types were stationed at Kayona airfield, Kyushu during the period of 1945.

I would be grateful for any imformation or links to other sites

Thank you

Matzos - [email protected]


----------

